# Complete tear down John Deere 111



## Norski42

I am in the process of a complete tear down and restore of my John Deere 111. I am looking for a complete decal kit for this machine. Does anyone know where I can get one?


----------



## jdfan100

I'd check eBay that's where I find my decal sets and they're usually good quality and price


----------



## Jim_WV

Wow, neat project alright, best wishes in it and as jdfan suggested, I've seen all sorts of decals for tractors on ebay and there is a couple of fellows I believe on there that can re-produce them like the originals .


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Norski42 said:


> I am in the process of a complete tear down and restore of my John Deere 111. I am looking for a complete decal kit for this machine. Does anyone know where I can get one?


John Deere dealers stock them but I'm sure they're spendy


----------



## eglaude

Nice project on a really great mower. Had one myself with the hydro but it went bad after 20 years. Not bad considering the work that little tractor did.
Anyways, I was going to rebuild it, bought some new parts and a service manual . Unfortunately I lost interest when I bought the ZTR I have today. If you are looking for any parts , send me a PM and we can see if I can help you out.
Have fun and keep us posted.


----------



## Norski42

Thanks for all of the responses. I will check on Ebay for the decals and keep you updated on the progress of this little John Deere 111. These are some pictures of my tractors which I own and keep on hand. Which my wife does not know why. I think it's fun to have them around the place.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Digging that Ingersol for real. That looks like a tough little unit! I'm not sure if you read my post or not, but your John Deere dealer will / should have any and all decals for the 111.


----------



## Norski42

Thanks tractor beam!


----------



## jdfan100

Norski42 said:


> Thanks for all of the responses. I will check on Ebay for the decals and keep you updated on the progress of this little John Deere 111. These are some pictures of my tractors which I own and keep on hand. Which my wife does not know why. I think it's fun to have them around the place.


I also used to have a 111 and now I have 2 STX38's great little machines


----------

